# Grooming Feathers - will they grow back the same after a trim?



## BlondiCJ1

*here is a pic of his new cut...*

here is a pic of his new cut...


----------



## Prism Goldens

It'll grow back. At least he's not shaved! He's still a handsome boy.


----------



## jagmanbrg

They will grow back. I would find a new groomer, and just ask them if they have done Golden's before and give them some pictures of what you want. That's what I did with our groomer. Our breeder grooms as well, but she lives about two hours away so we can't use her regularly. I would talk to anyone in your area that shows Goldens and see who they use.


----------



## cubbysan

Very hard to find somebody that grooms goldens correctly. Most owners around here want their goldens shaved or cut short, so that is what the groomers do. When I used to take Brady to be groomed, I would specifically tell her where I wanted cut - around and under the feet, trimmed to clean up the ears ( inside and out ) and a sanitary cut under his tail. Cannot get much simpler that that.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

When I take Cody in I give the groomer written instructions on exactly what I want done. This saves a lot of miscommunication, especially when there is more than one person in the shop.

He is still a very handsome boy!


----------



## Bentman2

NapaValleyGolden said:


> When I take Cody in I give the groomer written instructions on exactly what I want done. This saves a lot of miscommunication, especially when there is more than one person in the shop.
> 
> He is still a very handsome boy!


You are exactly right NapaValleyGolden. I do the same with Bentley and I always take him to same groomer. I only tell her what I want done so there is no mistakes.


----------



## rockysox3

I take pictures of what I want. Works bc everytime I done it is cut too short. I failed to bring pix and now we wait for regrow... she had huge mane too


----------



## PalouseDogs

It will grow back, he will look just fine, and, unlike a teenager, he will suffer no psychological trauma from a bad haircut. I have had 3 standard poodles. I brought the first one to a groomer exactly two times. He hated it. I hated it. I bought a pair of scissors and a set of clippers. Believe me, that dog had some pretty bad haircuts in that first year. It always grew back out. By the time I had the third poodle, I was totally over worrying about bad haircuts. 

I've given my goldens some short feather and pantaloon clips. I've even clipped my late girl's tail short after an unfortunate cocklebur incident. It always grew back. Golden fur grows faster in some times of year than in others. How fast it grows back will depend partly on when it is cut. (Poodle fur grows at pretty much the same rapid pace year-round.)


----------

